# non compile "evolution"

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que tengo problemas otra vez para una nueva instalación de Gentoo ...

Entre otras cosas he solventado problemas (de momento) pero al compilar el escritorio GNOME me he quedao clavado con Evolution y no me quiere compilar e instalar el último archivo de Gnome-base ...

Adjunto dos archivos log para ver si me podeis ayudar ...

http://pastebin.com/bSTgMDFk

y ...

http://pastebin.com/UWk4WBmQ

Si necesitais otros archivos como el make.conf decirmelo. Gracias.

----------

## Txema

https://bugs.gentoo.org/352400?id=352400

Usa la última versión.

----------

## Luciernaga

¡¡¡Esto es un galimatías!!! juder ... a ver si lo arreglan ...

Veamos. En el penúltimo mensaje del enlace proporcionado entiendo lo siguiente:

Ambos evolution-data-server y evolution necesitan:

#Para compilar con gtk+-2.24.1

sed -i -e "s:DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED::" configure

Ejecutado ese comando (en pantalla negra) me devuelve:

sed: no se puede leer configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio

El gtk+ instalado es el siguiente: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4

¿cómo lo resuelvo?

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

Cuando decía última versión me refería al evolution, prueba usando la más reciente 2.32.3  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Luciernaga

... funcionó ...................... ¡¡¡aleluya!!!

No sin antes reiniciar, sincronizar repo y actualizar varias veces ...

http://img196.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img196/3663/pantallazo800x320.png

Este enlace es el escritorio con una resolución de 2560x1024 pixeles con dos monitores y dos gráficas Nvidia 6600GT ...

Muchas gracias. Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

